# Potentially the thread of the year!!



## adrien (May 18, 2011)

So I am wondering if we start this thread and dedicate it 100% to Cellar, if we can get her sexy ass to post up her pics.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 18, 2011)

Nope you can't


----------



## D-Lats (May 18, 2011)

adrien said:


> So I am wondering if we start this thread and dedicate it 100% to Cellar, if we can get her sexy ass to post up her pics.



Why? Who cares? Theres tons of hot chicks on here that post there pics. If she doesn't want to either she isn't in to being checked out by old dudes that look like shot themselves or she doesn't think she looks good enough to go public. Either way


----------



## adrien (May 18, 2011)

lol...had a feeling you were gonna say that...hahahahaha


----------



## CellarDoor (May 18, 2011)




----------



## BillHicksFan (May 18, 2011)

Where's the IM reference? ^^^


----------



## easymoney (May 18, 2011)

Uhhh...CD, you sent me this pic last week and said it was an older pic of you...WTF?


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 18, 2011)

Cd is a dude


----------



## CellarDoor (May 18, 2011)

easymoney said:


> Uhhh...CD, you sent me this pic last week and said it was an older pic of you...WTF?



Hey, Hey! You were supposed to keep that a secret!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 18, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> Cd is a dude



No. You wish I was a dude so you could ask to sux my cock.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 18, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> Cd is a dude


----------



## CellarDoor (May 18, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


>


----------



## easymoney (May 18, 2011)

Had to share the pic!  Seriously, I'd hate to see the mudhole opening that gave birth to that shemale.


----------



## lnvanry (May 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>



YES 

would rep, but I need to spread it around before IM will let me


----------



## KelJu (May 18, 2011)

Can anyone substantiate this claim?


----------



## phosphor (May 18, 2011)

While cellardoor could very well be a kinky little hottie, the fact remains that she will never be stupid and post pics of herself. She is picky with her men and who she trusts on here, thats for sure. Op, you bring all men to the level of dogs begging for scraps and no amount of begging will bring CD to appease you.

Go out and and get some real pussy, not some fantasy of one day buying a plane ticket to meet CD and she turns out to be a large, well hung black man that has a taste for pasty white forum nerds.

Either that, or..







I do like any tasteful pron postings, so feel free to continue  CD, you prolly already posted yourself in one of your many pron postings and never said anything lol


----------



## withoutrulers (May 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>


this is now in my regular lhjo bank.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 18, 2011)

phosphor said:


> While cellardoor could very well be a kinky little hottie, the fact remains that she will never be stupid and post pics of herself. She is picky with her men and who she trusts on here, thats for sure. Op, you bring all men to the level of dogs begging for scraps and no amount of begging will bring CD to appease you.
> 
> Go out and and get some real pussy, not some fantasy of one day buying a plane ticket to meet CD and she turns out to be a large, well hung black man that has a taste for pasty white forum nerds.
> 
> ...



There are parts of this post that are right on the money.


----------



## sprayherup (May 18, 2011)

She sent me pics of her hairy pussy. Good stuff. PM me for them.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 18, 2011)

Attention Moderator. Please change the name of this thread to Potentially the gayest thread of the year.  Thanks. GICH


----------



## Deity (May 19, 2011)

easymoney said:


> Uhhh...CD, you sent me this pic last week and said it was an older pic of you...WTF?


 At first glance the hair seriously reminded me of Retlaw when I saw this. Lol where the hell has he been lately anyway.


----------



## klc9100 (May 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>


 



NO way. . .


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 19, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> NO way. . .



...that outlet and those switches don't look American.


----------



## sprayherup (May 19, 2011)

easymoney said:


> Uhhh...CD, you sent me this pic last week and said it was an older pic of you...WTF?


 
The two what?


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2011)

Yooot's


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 19, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> The two what?



You know, two yutes.


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2011)

all late and shit


----------



## CG (May 19, 2011)

Deity said:


> At first glance the hair seriously reminded me of Retlaw when I saw this. Lol where the hell has he been lately anyway.



Jail. He's been in and out of jail.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellarDoor (May 19, 2011)




----------



## CellarDoor (May 19, 2011)

THIS one!


----------



## Radical (May 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Why? Who cares? Theres tons of hot chicks on here that post there pics.


 
Interesting, because I haven't seen very many of them here. Mostly horny guy doing all the pic posting.


And this  is definitely a strong candidate for The Most Dreddful Waste of Space Thread of 2011.

Congrats in are order for Adrien.


----------



## IronAddict (May 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>



I really like this picture! I like how you're using your fingers to gesticulate  what's on my mind, insert right finger into hole made by left hand!


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


>



Too young.  Plus, I thought you have kids?


----------



## CV3 (May 19, 2011)

I'm actually surprised a female is reluctant to showoff the body on a website about the body.
Flaunting their assets is usually the greatest attribute for women as their main ticket to notoriety.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 19, 2011)

CV3 said:


> I'm actually surprised a female is reluctant to showoff the body on a website about the body.
> Flaunting their assets is usually the greatest attribute for women as their main ticket to notoriety.




Shouldn't you be blowing someone behind the gymnasium right about now?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 19, 2011)

CV3 said:


> I'm actually surprised a female is reluctant to showoff the body on a website about the body.
> Flaunting their assets is usually the greatest attribute for women as their main ticket to notoriety.



Ah but that is my point right there.  I'm not reluctant (anymore) to show off what I got, I just don't have anything to prove. I like what I see in the mirror and that's what is important.  


Those pictures that I posted are similar to me bodywise. But my body is not my greatest attribute.


----------



## Leave (May 19, 2011)

No question this the Thread of The Year. The Decade. The Millennium.


----------



## klc9100 (May 19, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ah but that is my point right there. I'm not reluctant (anymore) to show off what I got, I just don't have anything to prove. I like what I see in the mirror and that's what is important.
> 
> 
> Those pictures that I posted are similar to me bodywise. But *my body is not my greatest attribute.*


 
what is?? your mind maybe, perhaps your personality??


----------



## Leave (May 19, 2011)

^ I think either of those would be a stretch. ^


----------



## NJRiot (May 19, 2011)

i prefer to look at the pic and pretend its her.  lol


----------



## IronAddict (May 19, 2011)

Or, do you already come compete with the karate grip?  

Just jiving.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 19, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> what is?? your mind maybe, perhaps your personality??



I like my personality....



Leave said:


> ^ I think either of those would be a stretch. ^



I will neg you bitch


----------



## CellarDoor (May 19, 2011)

NJRiot said:


> i prefer to look at the pic and pretend its her.  lol



The blonde?

We have a lot in common, she even has a tattoo on the same hip that I do.


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2011)

Would you fuck that blonde with your strap on, cd? Would you make her suck your "cox" as you put it? Answer me, Mexican!!


----------



## klc9100 (May 19, 2011)

i would enjoy watching CD hammer that blonde in her ass.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> Would you fuck that blonde with your strap on, cd? Would you make her suck your "cox" as you put it? Answer me, Mexican!!





klc9100 said:


> i would enjoy watching CD hammer that blonde in her ass.



Is there a poll up for this yet?


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2011)

She'd probably rather Titty fuck saney though


----------



## klc9100 (May 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> She'd probably rather Titty fuck saney though


 
well, , , that goes without saying. i'm talking about what would get me off though.


----------



## Leave (May 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I will neg you bitch


 
But aren't you hardcore, with chainsaws, whips, switchblades and all that?
Surly I couldn't have a struck a nerve to where you'd do such a thing.

I don't believe it, you won't, it just isn't in you to do something sissy.


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 20, 2011)

Leave said:


> But aren't you hardcore, with chainsaws, whips, switchblades and all that?
> Surly I couldn't have a struck a nerve to where you'd do such a thing.
> 
> I don't believe it, you won't, it just isn't in you to do something sissy.


 

I hear about Cellar Door on this forum ALL DAY.  BUT, all I've seen is some yellow shirt picture holding a paper sign in front of her face while having decent tits....Is that what everyone is jocking here??  Am i missing something.........??


----------



## Leave (May 20, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> ....Is that what everyone is jocking here?? Am i missing something.........??


 
These loners, jerkoffs, and has-beens w/ ball & chains need to get whatever bit of excitement they can muster, that will come their way freely. So far it hasn't work out very much, but I don't see them giving up their mission anytime soon.


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 20, 2011)

Leave said:


> These loners, jerkoffs, and has-beens w/ ball & chains need to get whatever bit of excitement they can muster, that will come their way freely. So far it hasn't work out very much, but I don't see them giving up their mission anytime soon.


 

When someone comes on here and says, _"Yup, I fucked CD and she is all she makes herself out to be" _then i'll take notice.....but the yellow shirt pic w/ a sign??  Come on gang.....really??


----------



## Leave (May 20, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> When someone comes on here and says, _"Yup, I fucked CD and she is all she makes herself out to be" _then i'll take notice


 
Nothing but a pathetic fabrication to garner attention.


----------



## MegaTron (May 20, 2011)

Hi Cellardoor


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 20, 2011)

MegaTron said:


> Hi Cellardoor


 

.....you must be married


----------



## CellarDoor (May 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> Would you fuck that blonde with your strap on, cd? Would you make her suck your "cox" as you put it? Answer me, Mexican!!



I say "sux" my strap-on, not my "cox".  I don't have a cock remember.  And no, I would not fuck her with the strap-on.  I think she would be deserving of more personal attention. I'd fist the bitch.



SFW said:


> She'd probably rather Titty fuck saney though




No. I'd fuck the chick. 


Sorry Saney.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 20, 2011)

Leave said:


> But aren't you hardcore, with chainsaws, whips, switchblades and all that?
> Surly I couldn't have a struck a nerve to where you'd do such a thing.
> 
> I don't believe it, you won't, it just isn't in you to do something sissy.


Your trying to get my attention with your bullshit again.  I'm painting my toenails right now.  I don't have time for fags that like to stir the pot cause the thought of an ass raping makes his sphincter twitch.



DecaConstruction said:


> When someone comes on here and says, _"Yup, I fucked CD and she is all she makes herself out to be" _then i'll take notice.....but the yellow shirt pic w/ a sign??  Come on gang.....really??


Others have pics.  Just not you 



MegaTron said:


> Hi Cellardoor



Hello there sweetie.


----------



## D-Lats (May 20, 2011)

MegaTron said:


> Hi Cellardoor



Creepy old dude? Gotta be I gaurentee this guy has a black van full of puppies and a bag of special candies!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 21, 2011)

lolz, want some candy little girl?


----------



## adrien (May 21, 2011)

cellardoor said:


> lolz, want some candy little girl?



lmao


----------



## klc9100 (May 21, 2011)

i've seen pics of CD (not naked). she is very attractive.


----------



## Leave (May 21, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Your trying to get my attention with your bullshit again. I'm painting my toenails right now. I don't have time for fags that like to stir the pot cause the thought of an ass raping makes his sphincter twitch.


 
What color did you paint them? Does it match your dark personality?

BTW - I thought you find guys who stir the pot, shakes things up, to be sexy?



klc9100 said:


> i've seen pics of CD (not naked). she is very attractive.


 

Yeah this information really does anyone any bit of good. Nice job.


----------



## klc9100 (May 21, 2011)

Leave said:


> Yeah this information really does anyone any bit of good. Nice job.


 
it was meant as general information, not to do you or anyone else any good, you stupid mother fucker.


----------



## NJRiot (May 21, 2011)

your all sick... lol
and i love it


----------



## Leave (May 21, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> it was meant as general information, not to do you or anyone else any good, you stupid mother fucker.


 
You post useless, insignificant bunch of crap, and I'm the stupid one?

You need to see a psychologist and have your severe mental deficencies examined.



NJRiot said:


> your all sick... lol


 
No I feel just fine thank you.


----------



## klc9100 (May 21, 2011)

Leave said:


> You post useless, insignificant bunch of crap, and I'm the stupid one?
> 
> You need to see a psychologist and have your severe mental deficencies examined.


 
1 - yes, you are positively and without a fucking doubt the stupid one.

2 - you are the mother fucker that needs help. you keep coming back here with different accounts, posting retarded bullshit in thread after thread after thread until you get banned. then you come back under a new name and start the attention-whoring, button pushing and shit starting all over again. 

3 - you are a fucking pathetic little bitch and you should kill yourself.

note: i'm sure i'm missing something, but i'm in a hurry to get back to my life so i'll have to hit you up later.

i have a wonderful woman and a few great friends waiting on me, so i must go for now. i'm sure you know nothing about any of that and it makes me feel sad for you.

well, not really - fuck you.


----------



## Leave (May 21, 2011)

^^^^

This moron can't help but make a fool of himself. Yeah run along little stooge.
But don't hold your breathe in waiting for me to embarrass you again.

You are no longer worthy.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 21, 2011)

Leave said:


> ^^^^
> 
> This moron can't help but make a fool of himself. Yeah run along little stooge.
> But don't hold your breathe in waiting for me to embarrass you again.
> ...



Dude, your shit talking skills are weak.  For real.  I don't even bother fucking with you anymore cause it's a waste of keystrokes.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 21, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Dude, your shit talking skills are weak.  For real.  I don't even bother fucking with you anymore cause it's a waste of keystrokes.



After this one, you mean.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 21, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> After this one, you mean.


Yea, someone said to boycott him, I think that may be a good idea.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 21, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Yea, someone said to boycott him, I think that may be a good idea.



Boycott who?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 21, 2011)

That dude Leave, we all can recognize him by now.  






Damn I feel like eating cheesecake....


----------



## cityboy21 (May 22, 2011)

Isn't there an ignore option on this forum? I know on others you can add "tools" to the ignore list and their posts don't even show up when browsing the forum. If there isn't, there definitely should be. This prick is the poster child for the "ignore" list.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 22, 2011)

cityboy21 said:


> Isn't there an ignore option on this forum? I know on others you can add "tools" to the ignore list and their posts don't even show up when browsing the forum. If there isn't, there definitely should be. This prick is the poster child for the "ignore" list.



There is, but that doesn't stop him from fucking up threads cause others will respond.  Sux too, cause I was digging this thread before he came alone.  Lemme see if I can redirect.....


----------



## CellarDoor (May 22, 2011)

I like her tits.  What do you boys think?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 22, 2011)

I got this off an natural titty site for you guys that don't like the fakes....


----------



## phosphor (May 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I like her tits. What do you boys think?


 
Well fuck shit, I will have to wait until I get home to give some professional opinion - got this pesky nazi filter here at work.


----------



## independent (May 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I like her tits.  What do you boys think?



They're ugly.  I like natural pointy tits like the other one you posted.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I like her tits.  What do you boys think?



I'm sorry, did you say something?  I was distracted by something.


----------



## Zaphod (May 22, 2011)

Leave said:


> You post useless, insignificant bunch of crap, and I'm the stupid one?
> 
> You need to see a psychologist and have your severe mental deficencies examined.
> 
> ...



You need to see Dr. Kevorkian and have your breathing problem taken care of.


----------



## easymoney (May 22, 2011)

Her nipples are a tad to large for me.  I'm more of an eye man then troll downward to the titts and ass.


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> After this one, you mean.



LOOK AT MY HORSE, MY HORSE IS AMAZING!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 22, 2011)

easymoney said:


> Her nipples are a tad to large for me.  I'm more of an eye man then troll downward to the titts and ass.



Those are not big nipples.

These are.....


----------



## CellarDoor (May 22, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> They're ugly.  I like natural pointy tits like the other one you posted.


You know I was trying to find another like that one but I was in a hurry to change the subject.


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2011)

I like variety. Big knockers are fun. and i do like saucer sized aereolas. Something about em...Very estrogenic and screams fertility. Its biological i guess. In a way its a turn off but at the same time i wanna plant my seed.

Small, lemon sized perkies can be fun too. Especially on a young, tender thing.

Im more of an Assy McGee kinda chap. Its not so much the size of the ass that does it...Its the hip to waist ratio and muscle to fat percentage.


Honestly id fuck anything with a high pitched voice wearing perfume.


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> LOOK AT MY HORSE, MY HORSE IS AMAZING!



Ahem.  Madame, normally I would be inclined to inform you what to do at this juncture.  However it is my belief that you may already be abreast of my request.

If however you need to be reminded I simply ask that you cease and desist all discourse and proceed to mount my equine transport which has the unique flavor of raisins.

tl;dr - Shut up woman, get on my horse!


----------



## CellarDoor (May 22, 2011)

bigmoe do you have any idea how hard these are to find?

Are these better?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 22, 2011)

SFW said:


> I like variety. Big knockers are fun. and i do like saucer sized aereolas. Something about em...Very estrogenic and screams fertility. Its biological i guess. In a way its a turn off but at the same time i wanna plant my seed.
> 
> Small, lemon sized perkies can be fun too. Especially on a young, tender thing.
> 
> ...






What if I were to spray Sanes down with my perfume and kick him in the balls...would you hit that?


----------



## easymoney (May 22, 2011)

I love quarter sized nipples!  those big nipples you followed up with made me puke in my mouth.  Hub cap nips are for 18 wheeler drivers cruising down the interstate listening to Neil Diamond songs.  You know, big hair do's and shit.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (May 22, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Can anyone substantiate this claim?


 a few months back he thought he was logged into one account and was posting like he was CD but he was logged in as saney


----------



## CellarDoor (May 22, 2011)

easymoney said:


> I love quarter sized nipples!  those big nipples you followed up with made me puke in my mouth.  Hub cap nips are for 18 wheeler drivers cruising down the interstate listening to Neil Diamond songs.  You know, big hair do's and shit.



I just realized that I never put coins up to my nipples to measure the size of them.


----------



## klc9100 (May 23, 2011)

cellardoor said:


> i just realized that i never put coins up to my nipples to measure the size of them.


 
well do that immediately and get right back to us on that


----------



## CG (May 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> I like variety. Big knockers are fun. and i do like saucer sized aereolas. Something about em...Very estrogenic and screams fertility. Its biological i guess. In a way its a turn off but at the same time i wanna plant my seed.
> 
> Small, lemon sized perkies can be fun too. Especially on a young, tender thing.
> 
> ...



 my hero

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warlord! (May 24, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I just realized that I never put coins up to my nipples to measure the size of them.


 
This experiment won't mean anything without visuals to back it up.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (May 24, 2011)

this cellar door chick seems like a useless piece of shit, just my type...negs on the way...


----------



## adrien (May 24, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> this cellar door chick seems like a useless piece of shit, just my type...negs on the way...



really guy!!!


----------



## adrien (May 24, 2011)

your going to neg people b/c?


----------



## Captn'stabbin (May 24, 2011)

adrien said:


> really guy!!!



yep i would be careful cause now you're on the fucking edge... 



adrien said:


> your going to neg people b/c?



cause i can, i will destroy all internetz credibility with a swift button press. I have the power...


----------



## klc9100 (May 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## klc9100 (May 24, 2011)

where is CD and her nipples???


----------



## sprayherup (May 24, 2011)

pancakes?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 25, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> this cellar door chick seems like a useless piece of shit, just my type...negs on the way...



Lolz, why because I don't suck cock for reps like you? Way to be useful, baby, and utilize your god given talents.  



klc9100 said:


> where is CD and her nipples???



Last I checked my nipples were here. 



sprayherup said:


> pancakes?



I don't even know what the fuck that means you bald bitch.


----------



## sprayherup (May 25, 2011)

silver dollars?


----------



## SloppyJ (May 25, 2011)

Bologna size I bet.


----------



## independent (May 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Bologna size I bet.



She has fake tits, so probably not.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 25, 2011)

oscar mayer nipples. This is a good screen name for someone with sophisticated and discriminating taste.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 25, 2011)

I have posted pics of tits that look just like mine.  Go fap to those bitches and stfu.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 25, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> oscar mayer nipples. This is a good screen name for someone with sophisticated and discriminating taste.



While I am both of those I refuse to change my name.


----------



## Warlord! (May 25, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I have posted pics of tits that look just like mine. Go fap to those bitches and stfu.


 
Using pics of other women to lie about yourself is pretty low class.
But its the only way a frequent poster like you can live out her fantasties.
Ahh, the beauty of the internet. Where fraudulence reigns supreme.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (May 25, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lolz, why because I don't suck cock for reps



I'll believe in jesus before i but into this line of bullshit...


----------



## easymoney (May 25, 2011)

If I had a preference, I'd chose qtr to half dollar sized nipples on my girl.


----------



## adrien (May 25, 2011)

i love big ass nipples


----------



## CellarDoor (May 25, 2011)

Warlord! said:


> Using pics of other women to lie about yourself is pretty low class.
> But its the only way a frequent poster like you can live out her fantasties.
> Ahh, the beauty of the internet. Where fraudulence reigns supreme.


Is this the best you can come up with? Try real hard and see of you can squeeze out a not so cliche comeback next time. 

People on this forum have seen my pic. Believe what you want, I don't give a fuck.  You still got owned by a girl.

Have a nice day, pussy.


Captn'stabbin said:


> I'll believe in jesus before i but into this line of bullshit...



I get reps ass raping little fags such as yourself.  I'm gonna bet you aint even smart enough to stfu. Tell you what, when you reply, just grab your ankles so I don't have to stand around and wait.


----------



## klc9100 (May 25, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Is this the best you can come up with? Try real hard and see of you can squeeze out a not so cliche comeback next time.
> 
> People on this forum have seen my pic. Believe what you want, I don't give a fuck. You still got owned by a girl.
> 
> ...


 


LOL. gotta love CD. i do atleast.


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

This seems like a big deal about nothing. What's the point of this thread?


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 25, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> LOL. gotta love CD. i do atleast.


 

Waaaaay overrated.....talks a good game though.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 25, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> *I have posted pics of tits that look just like mine.*  Go fap to those bitches and stfu.


----------



## Zaphod (May 25, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Is this the best you can come up with? Try real hard and see of you can squeeze out a not so cliche comeback next time.
> 
> People on this forum have seen my pic. Believe what you want, I don't give a fuck.  You still got owned by a girl.
> 
> ...


----------



## CellarDoor (May 25, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> LOL. gotta love CD. i do atleast.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 25, 2011)

Hittman said:


> This seems like a big deal about nothing. What's the point of this thread?



To post tits pics.  So stfu and post of a few.



DecaConstruction said:


> Waaaaay overrated.....talks a good game though.



Pissed cause your attempt at getting pics via pm failed?



HialeahChico305 said:


>



We all know you prefer your own nipples.


----------



## Aries1 (May 25, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> People on this forum have seen my pic. .


So what's the big deal about the rest of us seeing them?



klc9100 said:


> LOL. gotta love CD. i do atleast.


Schmoe...



Captn'stabbin said:


> I'll believe in jesus before i but into this line of bullshit...


Ha ha ha...classic Stack.



CellarDoor said:


> I have posted pics of tits that look just like mine.  Go fap to those bitches and stfu.


If you insist...


----------



## CellarDoor (May 25, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> So what's the big deal about the rest of us seeing them?
> 
> Schmoe...
> 
> ...



Cause some of you don't ask nicely.  And I just don't wanna.  So there.


----------



## Aries1 (May 25, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Cause some of you don't ask nicely.  And I just don't wanna.  So there.


Why do I suspect asking nicely will net the same result?


----------



## sprayherup (May 26, 2011)

I've seen her tits. They're ok.

She's right, you're better off LHJO to random internets tits pictures.

Nothing to see here.


----------



## klc9100 (May 26, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Schmoe...
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## SloppyJ (May 26, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I've seen her tits. They're ok.
> 
> She's right, you're better off LHJO to random internets tits pictures.
> 
> Nothing to see here.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 26, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I've seen her tits. They're ok.
> 
> She's right, you're better off LHJO to random internets tits pictures.
> 
> Nothing to see here.



Dreaming about them doesn't actually count as seeing them.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 26, 2011)

I would like to orally please this one we know as CellarDoor, and she can leave her shirt on if she wants too.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I would like to orally please this one we know as CellarDoor, and she can leave her shirt on if she wants too.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 26, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


>




just sayin





I know about the saney e-wedding but I also know he ain't hittin that right


----------



## SloppyJ (May 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> just sayin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Speaking of which...where is that jew fuck?


----------



## withoutrulers (May 26, 2011)

that jew fuck went down to florida to tongue apply tanner cream to sfw's thong lines.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 26, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Speaking of which...where is that jew fuck?



I think it half off thursday at the golden coral. Probelby got one of his other "women" out for feeding time.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 26, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> that jew fuck went down to florida to tongue apply tanner cream to sfw's thong lines.



I read somewhere he wants to suck johns fat cock


----------



## independent (May 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I would like to orally please this one we know as CellarDoor, and she can leave her shirt on if she wants too.



I want my wife to orally please her.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 26, 2011)

Shareing is careing


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 26, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> oscar mayer nipples. This is a good screen name for someone with sophisticated and discriminating taste.



I thought you might appreciate this vis-a-vis breasts and nipples.  A month ago I was sent 4th generation thermal imaging monocular to try.  Amazing.  You can see human heat signatures through thin walls, or hand prints on walls, bare footprints on tiles, fifteen minutes after an unknown visitor leaves the room.  Spent a few evenings on the beach testing the thing, hotel pools, too.  Never saw so many flat-chested woman in my life.  I mean completely flat.  Weird until I finally realized why: silicon has no heat signature.  That's right guys, if you want to find out who has real ones, or who's showing-off their implants, try thermal imaging.  Feeling them is still the best way, of course, but thought you might like to know -- as fellow social scientists.


----------



## withoutrulers (May 26, 2011)

What's a 4th gen set of thermals cost these days? $4ooo maybe $5000? Awful nice christmas present.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 26, 2011)

2tomlinson said:


> I thought you might appreciate this vis-a-vis breasts and nipples.  A month ago I was sent 4th generation thermal imaging monocular to try.  Amazing.  You can see human heat signatures through thin walls, or hand prints on walls, bare footprints on tiles, fifteen minutes after an unknown visitor leaves the room.  Spent a few evenings on the beach testing the thing, hotel pools, too.  Never saw so many flat-chested woman in my life.  I mean completely flat.  Weird until I finally realized why: silicon has no heat signature.  That's right guys, if you want to find out who has real ones, or who's showing-off their implants, try thermal imaging.  Feeling them is still the best way, of course, but thought you might like to know -- as fellow social scientists.




Dude.  You are a fuckin freak, man.














You wanna be friends?


----------



## klc9100 (May 26, 2011)

2tomlinson said:


> I thought you might appreciate this vis-a-vis breasts and nipples. A month ago I was sent 4th generation thermal imaging monocular to try. Amazing. You can see human heat signatures through thin walls, or hand prints on walls, bare footprints on tiles, fifteen minutes after an unknown visitor leaves the room. Spent a few evenings on the beach testing the thing, hotel pools, too. Never saw so many flat-chested woman in my life. I mean completely flat. Weird until I finally realized why: silicon has no heat signature. That's right guys, if you want to find out who has real ones, or who's showing-off their implants, try thermal imaging. Feeling them is still the best way, of course, but thought you might like to know -- as fellow social scientists.


 

    really. . .


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Dude.  You are a fuckin freak, man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Didn't they say the same thing about Son of Sam?  Actually, I'm just investing the solid research time required to understand a piece of complex hardware that, surprisingly, turns out to be expert at sizing-up tits.


----------



## suppRatings (May 26, 2011)

so much win...and so much boobies


----------



## Captn'stabbin (May 26, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I get reps ass raping little fags such as yourself.  I'm gonna bet you aint even smart enough to stfu. Tell you what, when you reply, just grab your ankles so I don't have to stand around and wait.



You're kidding right? You own yourself with ease, better bust out the chainsaw someone in another thread threatening your reps...


----------



## Aries1 (May 26, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> Aries1 said:
> 
> 
> > Schmoe...
> ...


----------



## Aries1 (May 26, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> You're kidding right? You own yourself with ease, better bust out the chainsaw someone in another thread threatening your reps...


Sadie?


----------



## klc9100 (May 26, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> klc9100 said:
> 
> 
> > Not only are you a pathetic schmoe, but you are also not gonna see her tits. Get a clue, dunce.
> ...


----------



## Captn'stabbin (May 26, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Sadie?



exactly who i was thinking of. I'm just waiting for the 315 rows or the career jab...


----------



## Aries1 (May 26, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> Aries1 said:
> 
> 
> > how do you know i haven't, dipshit? i've been around here a while.
> ...


----------



## Captn'stabbin (May 26, 2011)

^ watch out Aries, he's been here awhile...


----------



## klc9100 (May 26, 2011)

why don't both of you little bitches suck my dick. it's obvious that's what yall are use to. i doubt either of you have ever seen a real womans tits, which is why you're so obsessed. why don't you fags just google, well, never mind, obviously you're to fucking stupid to even do that. here:

Let me google that for you

LOOK, tits galore. jack your little peters off and shut the fuck up.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (May 26, 2011)

^ i read that with a sweet southern accent and it was awesome. Everybody try it...


----------



## withoutrulers (May 26, 2011)

Southenn ac seints awe awl tha raijj uh.


----------



## easymoney (May 26, 2011)

electronical roid rage is a motherfucker....eh?


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 26, 2011)

What the fuck is going on in here?


----------



## withoutrulers (May 26, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> What the fuck is going on in here?


If you figure this out let us know. In the mean time let us all pray for it to rain titties.


----------



## Tesla (May 26, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> Let me google that for you
> 
> LOOK, tits galore. jack your little peters off and shut the fuck up.


 

"Schwing Schwing"







YouTube Video


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 27, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Cause some of you don't ask nicely. And I just don't wanna. So there.


 

People could roll out a red carpet and shower you in diamonds and it still wouldn't work.....out of 10, your about a 6 I'm sure.


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 27, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> People could roll out a red carpet and shower you in diamonds and it still wouldn't work.....out of 10, your about a 6 I'm sure.



Why in the world would you say something like this to a lady . . . or a woman, or anyone whom you, presumably, don't know?  Seems rude, unkind, unfair. Even on the Budweiser scale, I'm guessing she's a 9 -- which is how many Clydesdales it would take to pull her off my face.  So there!


----------



## Zaphod (May 27, 2011)

I'm guessing CD is quite hot.  Haven't seen a pic of her, yet.  But then I haven't asked.


----------



## independent (May 27, 2011)

I have a feeling this thread is making her moist.


----------



## sprayherup (May 27, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 27, 2011)

2tomlinson said:


> Why in the world would you say something like this to a lady . . . or a woman, or anyone whom you, presumably, don't know? Seems rude, unkind, unfair. Even on the Budweiser scale, I'm guessing she's a 9 -- which is how many Clydesdales it would take to pull her off my face. So there!


 

You're dilusional dude....u and the rest of the gang that jocks her.  9??  pffftt!


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 27, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> I'm guessing CD is quite hot. Haven't seen a pic of her, yet. But then I haven't asked.


 


You will be very disappointed.....just sayin


----------



## klc9100 (May 27, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> You're dilusional dude....u and the rest of the gang that jocks her. 9?? pffftt!


 
who's jocking her?? this isn't a fucking dating site. 

i have had several deep conversations with her and i think she's cool. i have seen pics of her and i think she's attractive. nothing more, nothing less. not to mention, she lives on the other side of the country. i know i'm not gonna be fucking her, so why would i make that shit up? what would i (or anyone else) get from that?? 

yall are a bunch of haters.


----------



## independent (May 27, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> who's jocking her?? this isn't a fucking dating site.
> 
> i have had several deep conversations with her and i think she's cool. i have seen pics of her and i think she's attractive. nothing more, nothing less. not to mention, she lives on the other side of the country. i know i'm not gonna be fucking her, so why would i make that shit up? what would i (or anyone else) get from that??
> 
> yall are a bunch of haters.



Have you sent her cock pics yet?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 27, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Have you sent her cock pics yet?


----------



## klc9100 (May 27, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Have you sent her cock pics yet?


 
no, why would i? have you?


----------



## blazeftp (May 27, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> What the fuck is going on in here?



From what i gather.....its people begging for picture of CellarDoor.....again.


----------



## independent (May 27, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> no, why would i? have you?



Yes I have. He likes to jack off to them.


----------



## adrien (May 27, 2011)

maybe we should start a big nipple thread


----------



## Captn'stabbin (May 27, 2011)

^


----------



## Tesla (May 27, 2011)

Schwing Schwing!!!!


----------



## Aries1 (May 27, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> why don't both of you little bitches suck my dick. it's obvious that's what yall are use to. i doubt either of you have ever seen a real womans tits, which is why you're so obsessed. why don't you fags just google, well, never mind, obviously you're to fucking stupid to even do that. here:
> 
> Let me google that for you
> 
> LOOK, tits galore. jack your little peters off and shut the fuck up.


I see. Is this where you saw cd's tits? Lol, you are such a loser. Tell me more about how your maturity on a forum meant for talking shit netted you tits galore. Ha ha ha ha ha...douche.


----------



## Aries1 (May 27, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> ^ watch out Aries, he's been here awhile...


I'm conservatively watching my e-back. This guy is ruthless.


----------



## Aries1 (May 27, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> who's jocking her?? this isn't a fucking dating site.
> 
> _*i have had several deep conversations with her and i think she's coo*_l. i have seen pics of her and i think she's attractive. nothing more, nothing less. not to mention, she lives on the other side of the country. i know i'm not gonna be fucking her, so why would i make that shit up? what would i (or anyone else) get from that??
> 
> yall are a bunch of haters.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...this is priceless.


----------



## Tesla (May 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 27, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha...this is priceless.



 this whole thread is bringing tears to my eyes.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 29, 2011)

I see Deca is still butt hurt about not getting a pic and in typical male fashion pointing his stubby finger at me and shouting.....Well...your ugly then!  That's real good.  I bet when a chick won't fuck him he calls her a whore, too.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 29, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> who's jocking her?? this isn't a fucking dating site.
> 
> i have had several deep conversations with her and i think she's cool. i have seen pics of her and i think she's attractive. nothing more, nothing less. not to mention, she lives on the other side of the country. i know i'm not gonna be fucking her, so why would i make that shit up? what would i (or anyone else) get from that??
> 
> yall are a bunch of haters.



I have a great appreciation for our conversations and you have given me some really good advise that I actually apply daily.  

As far as anyone thinking klc was "jocking" me, I'll say this....he has never made me feel that way.  And if it were that case, he has a hell of a lot more game than any of you bitches.


----------



## Tesla (May 29, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> he has a hell of a lot more game than any of you bitches.


----------



## SFW (May 29, 2011)

CD is a good looking, ethnic looking braud with big knockers, a nice smile and probably a tight anus.


----------



## Aries1 (May 30, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I have a great appreciation for our conversations and you have given me some really good advise that I actually apply daily.
> 
> As far as anyone thinking klc was "jocking" me, I'll say this....he has never made me feel that way.  And if it were that case, he has a hell of a lot more game than any of you bitches.


Quite the romance novel...


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 31, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I see Deca is still butt hurt about not getting a pic and in typical male fashion pointing his stubby finger at me and shouting.....Well...your ugly then! That's real good. I bet when a chick won't fuck him he calls her a whore, too.


 

After seeing other pics of you, I'm amped you never followed through....average at best and anyone could get a step up with fake tits - dudes are like little kids on here.....AND as for the beak you got going on - whooaaa!!!  just sayin......


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2011)

Deca you need to put your glasses on... you got that picture of your mother out again.


----------



## independent (May 31, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I have a great appreciation for our conversations and you have given me some really good advise that I actually apply daily.
> 
> As far as anyone thinking klc was "jocking" me, I'll say this....he has never made me feel that way.  And if it were that case, he has a hell of a lot more game than any of you bitches.



I wonder if kfc could help me with my penis problems. PM sent.


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 31, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> Deca you need to put your glasses on... you got that picture of your mother out again.


 

pffft - good try wing ching ming.  Similar to a parrot if you ask me....


----------



## Nadar (Jun 1, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> ^


 

So who is this pierced donkey? Has it been branded as well?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


>




You know you got game, Al, this is why I'm constantly chasing you.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 1, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> After seeing other pics of you, I'm amped you never followed through....average at best and anyone could get a step up with fake tits - dudes are like little kids on here.....AND as for the beak you got going on - whooaaa!!!  just sayin......



I'm not sure what your even saying here.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm not sure what your even saying here.




As of this morning, I'm not sure and don't care what he means.  Thank you Ms. CD, the four photos you sent via private message were totally unexpected.  All I can say is, Wow!  I'm going to raise your score from a 9 to an 11 on the Budweiser scale.  No thanks was necessary for writing in your defense but holy shit, I'm particularly in love with the mirror shot.  And the one of you getting out of the pool.  The pix are like Christmas in June.  I won't share them with anyone, as requested.  Promise.  But would like to keep them, okay?  2t


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm feeling left out!


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You know you got game, Al, this is why I'm constantly chasing you.


ssshhh...lets have a look at those boobs, babe.



2tomlinson said:


> As of this morning, I'm not sure and don't care what he means.  Thank you Ms. CD, the four photos you sent via private message were totally unexpected.  All I can say is, Wow!  I'm going to raise your score from a 9 to an 11 on the Budweiser scale.  No thanks was necessary for writing in your defense but holy shit, I'm particularly in love with the mirror shot.  And the one of you getting out of the pool.  The pix are like Christmas in June.  I won't share them with anyone, as requested.  Promise.  But would like to keep them, okay?  2t


WTF? You show this ass-smoocher your tits, CD? You are ruining your chances with me.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 1, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> ssshhh...lets have a look at those boobs, babe.
> 
> WTF? You show this ass-smoocher your tits, CD? You are ruining your chances with me.



Who said anything about tits?


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 1, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Who said anything about tits?



Look guys, you are off-base.  The photos she sent are very tasteful, but they are also personal and private.  I'll say no more -- except, this is one very attractive and classy lady.


----------



## GMC1 (Jun 1, 2011)

It's obvious CD has excellent vision, she can see bullshit clearly. And she refuse to be E-bullied into anything.
Good for you Ma'am


----------



## Tesla (Jun 1, 2011)

GMC1 said:


> It's obvious CD has excellent vision, she can see bullshit clearly. And she refuse to be E-bullied into anything.
> Good for you Ma'am


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 1, 2011)

GMC1 said:


> It's obvious CD has excellent vision, she can see bullshit clearly. And she refuse to be E-bullied into anything.
> Good for you Ma'am



Thank you.  I have a lot of experience with immature assholes that throw hissy fits when they don't get their way.  They can suck donkey nutz.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 1, 2011)

CD is growing on me........


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> CD is growing on me........



Well, gutdam!  It only took 9 fucking months.  Yay me!


----------



## GMC1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Tesla said:


> CD is growing on me........



I know....right


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 2, 2011)

2tomlinson said:


> Look guys, you are off-base.  The photos she sent are very tasteful, but they are also personal and private.  I'll say no more -- except, this is one very attractive and classy lady.



I am sure she is.  That's always been my opinion with the way she handles the knuckle draggers on here.


----------



## independent (Jun 2, 2011)

I wish she lived in California, I need a mistress.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 2, 2011)

Girls on IM = fat dudes behind their computers

GICH!!!!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 2, 2011)

If CD gave me an hour it would take her a week to get the smile off her face
just sayin


----------



## Nadar (Jun 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> If CD gave me an hour it would take her a week to get the smile off her face
> just sayin


 
I think you'd have more chemistry with this intellectual goth queen...


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 2, 2011)

Nadar said:


> I think you'd have more chemistry with this intellectual goth queen...



I thnk you would have better chemistry with a rubber fist


----------



## Nadar (Jun 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I thnk you would have better chemistry with a rubber fist


 
Sorry but I don't know what that is, seems you're the expert though.

Your type only has good chemistry with this little doggie, but it has to like you.






But keep them away from your kids, because they'll drool over anything.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 2, 2011)

Haven't you been banned this week? Anyways blow me ass clown.


----------



## Nadar (Jun 2, 2011)

NO and NO.

No way I can miss out on the Potential Thread of the Year 2011.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Thank you.  I have a lot of experience with immature assholes that throw hissy fits when they don't get their way.  They can suck donkey nutz.



Careful with putting donkey and nuts in a sentence around here, you will rile up the extreme homophobes and get some of the d-bags overly excited.


----------



## independent (Jun 2, 2011)

I want to see Cellar do a donkey show.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 2, 2011)

Me too. Eeyalllllll


----------



## Nadar (Jun 2, 2011)

But would Cellar really want to see this, up close?


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 2, 2011)

Nadar said:


> But would Cellar really want to see this, up close?



I would


----------



## Nadar (Jun 2, 2011)

Why? You're joking right?


----------



## adrien (Jun 2, 2011)

Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## adrien (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I see that the thread I started did not go exactly in the direction I was hoping it would go in..lol...O well its all good, happy I could start a thread that everyone enjoys coming to and talking shit!! Enjoy people


----------



## Nadar (Jun 2, 2011)

adrien said:


> Well I see that the thread I started did not go exactly in the direction I was hoping it would go in..lol...O well its all good, happy I could start a thread that everyone enjoys coming to and talking shit!! Enjoy people


 
You mean a bunch of gullible rockheads pandering for pics of a middle-aged homebody of mystery was not your original intent? And trying to save face just makes it worse.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 2, 2011)

Nadar said:


> Why? You're joking right?



No.


----------



## Nadar (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, ok. You must get a sexual charge from male bonding.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 2, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Who said anything about tits?


I did...



2tomlinson said:


> Look guys, you are off-base.  The photos she sent are very tasteful, but they are also personal and private.  I'll say no more -- except, this is one very attractive and classy lady.


Ha ha ha ha ha...there is no end to your schmoedom. 



GMC1 said:


> It's obvious CD has excellent vision, she can see bullshit clearly. And she refuse to be E-bullied into anything.
> Good for you Ma'am


Good lord, not another one.


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2011)

Nadar said:


> But would Cellar really want to see this, up close?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> *Haven't you been banned this week?* Anyways blow me ass clown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess again.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Guess again.



Hahaaaa Curt James Troll exterminator!! Nice buddy!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2011)

^ While I do agree that banning members should be *the very last resort*, this person has met that "very last resort" requirement on multiple occasions.

It's not a joke to me when people say members are _leaving _because *one *user has made a nuisance of himself again and again (returning again and again).

The half-hearted "I've changed" is not good enough.

I'm sure I'll be informed if I've stepped over the bounds. And anyone is welcome to comment or pm me if they haven't voted in *the poll* or care to express a different opinion on nuisance members who create accounts/register repeatedly.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 2, 2011)

SFW said:


>



Dude, I will never be as jerked and tan as you, "negro" I seen your pics.  But this fool takes pictures that I post of myself and post them on forums like it bothers me. I understand I am a not big but I'm by no means disgusted with myself either. I'm 52 years old with more habits than the "kids" on this board. I get by.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Dude, I will never be as jerked and tan as you, "negro" I seen your pics.  But this fool takes pictures that I post of myself and post them on forums like it bothers me. I understand I am a not big but I'm by no means disgusted with myself either._* I'm 52 years old*_ with more habits than the "kids" on this board. I get by.


After looking at the pics I'd say this was a conservative number.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fuck you fool 

I am who I am and I'm ok with that.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Fuck you fool
> 
> I am who I am and I'm ok with that.



I hope to be more tanned and jacked than reddog but if om in that shape at 52 id be fucken stoked! Fucl the haters dog


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks D, I just stopped by aries home page, Nope not a pic. If this cunt wants to even begin to bother me he at least needs to post up or stfu, Ya mean?


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Fuck you fool
> 
> I am who I am and I'm ok with that.


No you're not, paw paw. You hate being in your 60's.



REDDOG309 said:


> Thanks D, I just stopped by aries home page, Nope not a pic. If this cunt wants to even begin to bother me he at least needs to post up or stfu, Ya mean?


A serious lust for man skin, huh? Would you like to see my dick you old flamer?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 2, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> No you're not, paw paw. You hate being in your 60's.
> 
> A serious lust for man skin, huh? Would you like to see my dick you old flamer?



How would you know where to start the photo, Your nothing but dick.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 2, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> How would you know where to start the photo, Your nothing but dick.


I wish...


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> After looking at the pics I'd say this was a conservative number.



What a _prick!_ 

I mean, if you were commenting on a pic of _me _then I could understand, but... 

Fwiw, Aries is a "good guy" or a "decent bloke" from the posts I've read of his on MD and here. But it seems he's off on the wrong foot with some IM members, unfortunately.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Curt James said:


> What a _prick!_
> 
> I mean, if you were commenting on a pic of _me _then I could understand, but...
> 
> Fwiw, Aries is a "good guy" or a "decent bloke" from the posts I've read of his on MD and here. But it seems he's off on the wrong foot with some IM members, unfortunately.


This place definitely has a different atmosphere than that of MD, the old RX, or AS. I'm still learning to bite my e-tongue when I'm here. 

For the record, Red is not one of the more sensitive ones. He's just ridiculously old.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I wish...



It can be a burden. 

"Art" (cough) by my friend "Big Barry" on Rx Muscle.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 2, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> This place definitely has a different atmosphere than that of MD, the old RX, or AS. I'm still learning to bite my e-tongue when I'm here.
> 
> For the record, Red is not one of the more sensitive ones. He's just ridiculously old.



We can't all be 12 years old, man.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 2, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> I wish she lived in California, I need a mistress.



I don't do married men.  I am finding, now that I am a single lady, that there are plenty of unattached men to have my raindeer games with. 



HialeahChico305 said:


> Girls on IM = fat dudes behind their computers
> 
> GICH!!!!!!



Or nipple rubbing bitches that like to pose in front of a dirty mirror.  Did you change your profile pic yet?



REDDOG309 said:


> If CD gave me an hour it would take her a week to get the smile off her face
> just sayin



Lolz I'm thinking that would be the other way around sweet cheeks


----------



## Tesla (Jun 2, 2011)

You're all so jerked and tan in here......


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 2, 2011)

Older guys are awesome.  After having dinner with an older man tonight, I just gotta say so.


----------



## GMC1 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 3, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> No you're not, paw paw. You hate being in your 60's.
> 
> Your convictions about age will change in direct proportion to your inevitable (we hope) aging.  I love my 50s -- best shape in years thanks to HRT, much less prone to meltdowns, relatively peaceful, financially set.  In retrospect, hated my 40s -- most dangerous decade for men, in my opinion.  The decade of serious, irreversible fuck-ups: falling in love with mistresses, missing a last opportunity to man-up and jettison our dangerous habits -- alcohol, shitty food, and mediocrity in the professional arena.  By god I'm tempted to post a recent photo, maybe i will.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 3, 2011)

2tomlinson said:


> Aries1 said:
> 
> 
> > No you're not, paw paw. You hate being in your 60's.
> ...


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Older guys are awesome.  After having dinner with an older man tonight, I just gotta say so.



Sure they are, they take you out for a nice dinner and by the time they get you home theyre to tired to have sex so they go to sleep. You get a free meal and dont have to put out. Win win.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Older guys are awesome. After having dinner with an older man tonight, I just gotta say so.


 

Older guys just buy you whatever you want in hope of a young bang - could be where you got your set of fake tits.  Can't wait till someone on here takes you out on an internet-date....seems like guys here are DYING for one.


----------



## oufinny (Jun 3, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Older guys just buy you whatever you want in hope of a young bang - could be where you got your set of fake tits.  Can't wait till someone on here takes you out on an internet-date....seems like guys here are DYING for one.



All I can tell you is after seeing her pics, going out with CD would be a treat for half of these assholes and degenerates on here.  She puts up with most everyone's shit, that says a lot about her and likes dudes that are tanned and jerked, what the fuck else do you want in a woman?


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 3, 2011)

oufinny said:


> All I can tell you is after seeing her pics, going out with CD would be a treat for half of these assholes and degenerates on here. She puts up with most everyone's shit, that says a lot about her and likes dudes that are tanned and jerked, what the fuck else do you want in a woman?


 

She is the ONLY woman on here....Yea, Ive seen pics of her too - very average chick.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 3, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> 2tomlinson said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be shy, post up a pic and let the little fools bust your balls about it.
> ...


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 3, 2011)

2tomlinson said:


> As of this morning, I'm not sure and don't care what he means. Thank you Ms. CD, the four photos you sent via private message were totally unexpected. All I can say is, Wow! I'm going to raise your score from a 9 to an 11 on the Budweiser scale. No thanks was necessary for writing in your defense but holy shit, I'm particularly in love with the mirror shot. And the one of you getting out of the pool. The pix are like Christmas in June. I won't share them with anyone, as requested. Promise. But would like to keep them, okay? 2t


 


2tomlinson said:


> REDDOG309 said:
> 
> 
> > Done!
> ...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 3, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> She is the ONLY woman on here....Yea, Ive seen pics of her too - very average chick.




Well....I'm just destroyed that an internet douchebag thinks that I'm average.  I mean how will I go on with you having such a low opinion of me, Deca? And you went behind my back to get a pic?!......


Wait.

So I'm such a hot commodity that my pics are on the black market? And I'm sure you scrambled like a big pawed puppy on a newly waxed floor to get them didn't ya?


That's fucking *AWESOME*!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 3, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Older guys just buy you whatever you want in hope of a young bang - could be where you got your set of fake tits.  Can't wait till someone on here takes you out on an internet-date....*seems like guys here are DYING for one.  *



Oh, kinda like you tolling the pm circuit begging for a pic? I could just hear it now "Cum on man, I will sux your cock for an hour if you just gime me one pic of CD"



bigmoe65 said:


> Sure they are, they take you out for a nice  dinner and by the time they get you home theyre to tired to have sex so  they go to sleep. You get a free meal and dont have to put out. Win  win.



I think that the two of you are missing that I am not your average woman.  I do not say yes to dates with men I would not fuck.  And if I gotta spend all evening being witty and entertaining he had better put his head between my thighs for my fucking trouble.


----------



## HARDBODY71 (Jun 3, 2011)

this bitch is fat as fuck thats why she doesent post pictures up. kill yourself hoe


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I think that the two of you are missing that I am not your average woman.  I do not say yes to dates with men I would not fuck.  And if I gotta spend all evening being witty and entertaining he had better put his head between my thighs for my fucking trouble.



You know Im just teasing you.


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2011)

HARDBODY71 said:


> this bitch is fat as fuck thats why she doesent post pictures up. kill yourself hoe



How are you still here?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 3, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> 2tomlinson said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, no wonder you LOVED the pics of CD sooooo much - you could be her Dad.  Just sayin.....
> ...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> You know Im just teasing you.



I do.  How's you like my response?


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I do.  How's you like my response?



Im moist now.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 3, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> DecaConstruction said:
> 
> 
> > Umm....Deca, Your throwing stones when I just came from your public profile and I didn't see any pics of you
> ...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im moist now.



GICH!


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 3, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> DecaConstruction said:
> 
> 
> > Umm....Deca, Your throwing stones when I just came from your public profile and I didn't see any pics of you
> ...


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 3, 2011)

I am a fag, dick is my world. Please piss on me.






YouTube Video


----------



## -Hammer (Jun 3, 2011)

Hmm, no penis no interest here. Wish I worked out


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Wouldn't even turn my head at the bar......just sayin


 
You must be gay then.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 3, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> 2tomlinson said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, no wonder you LOVED the pics of CD sooooo much - you could be her Dad.  Just sayin.....
> ...


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2011)

2tomlinson said:


> DecaConstruction said:
> 
> 
> > At age 59, I could be the father of a lot of the members here -- and might be, for all I know.  (Only the smart, genetically-blessed ones, of course.)  But at 5'11" (I used to be 5'11" 3/4, but we compress as we age) and 218 lbs, I can still swim 3.5 miles across Tampa Bay, (cold water, wind, and bull sharks be damned) in just over an hour.  Workout, surf daily.  Had to give-up running and shooting for take-downs with local HS upper weight class wrestlers because just too damn painful.  But still love pretty woman of all ages, and visa versa.  So . . .when you turn 59, and can honestly claim the same, the beer is on me.  And you will have fucking well, by-god earned it.
> ...


----------



## -Hammer (Jun 3, 2011)

40 year old (and above) people irritate me.


----------



## D-Lats (Jun 3, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Wouldn't even turn my head at the bar......just sayin


 
Hmm


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 3, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> You must be gay then.


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


>



Is that your mouth opening for cock?


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 3, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Wouldn't even turn my head at the bar......just sayin


 
You're crazy.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 3, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Aries is just a pussy boy who don't know shit.


You're so cranky when you're constipated.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 3, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Umm....Deca, Your throwing stones when I just came from your public profile and I didn't see any pics of you


Stop lusting for men pics, fag.


----------



## adrien (Jun 5, 2011)

lol


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 5, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> I am a fag, dick is my world. Please piss on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adrien (Jun 5, 2011)

lmao!!!


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 6, 2011)

.......I guess everything doesn't go in this forum - I got a little slap on my wrist for being honest - You know what they say about opinions - "we all got one and they all suck ass" - If I offended anyone, my bad - honestly


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 6, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> You're so cranky when you're constipated.



I guess you don't have this problem since you regularly get your colon turbo cleansed.


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 6, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I guess you don't have this problem since you regularly get your colon turbo cleansed.


 
lol


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmmm......


I smell bullshit.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hmmm......
> 
> 
> I smell bullshit.



The man is trying to be nice for heaven's sake.  Doesn't mean it's a last, desperate attempt to finagle photos of you. . . uh, does it?  A woman with your physical attributes has no room for cynicism -- or anything else, for that matter, when wearing the bikini I saw.  (Or whatever it's called -- a thong?  Two-piece?  Victoria Secrets Sheer wear?  I forget what you called it.)


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 6, 2011)

2tomlinson said:


> The man is trying to be nice for heaven's sake. Doesn't mean it's a last, desperate attempt to finagle photos of you. . . uh, does it? A woman with your physical attributes has no room for cynicism -- or anything else, for that matter, when wearing the bikini I saw. (Or whatever it's called -- a thong? Two-piece? Victoria Secrets Sheer wear? I forget what you called it.)


 

It's whatever bro - One and done with that chick - Again, I take back anything that might have offended heads. Blame it on the gear I guess, who knows....


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 14, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't do married men.



lolz!  well, not in person anyway...yet!


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 14, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I guess you don't have this problem since you regularly get your colon turbo cleansed.


I don't have this problem because I'm younger than Jesus. You, however, cannot say the same.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 14, 2011)

bmw said:


> lolz!  well, not in person anyway...yet!


Fuck off, you filthy schmoe.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Fuck off, you filthy schmoe.


I see hairies are back, I was kinda praying for you to die in a fiery car wreck and instead we just got explodo-herpes. When are you gonna lay on top of your lady friend chill and be buried together?


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 14, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I see hairies are back, I was kinda praying for you to die in a fiery car wreck and instead we just got explodo-herpes. When are you gonna lay on top of your lady friend chill and be buried together?


Brits disgust me.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Brits disgust me.


We have finally found common ground. When I need to throw up, I just think about prince charles' grill. Oh, and I also wipe my ass with monarchy.


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 14, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> We have finally found common ground. When I need to throw up, I just think about prince charles' grill. Oh, and I also wipe my ass with monarchy.


I see my prior comment failed miserably.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I see my prior comment failed miserably.


As did your father's manhood lessons/ parenting


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 14, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> As did your father's manhood lessons/ parenting


As well as your ability to properly punctuate the end of a sentence.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> As well as your ability to properly punctuate the end of a sentence.


Dammit, i hit refresh for this shit? Let me know when english class is over


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 14, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Dammit, i hit refresh for this shit? Let me know when english class is over


F5 till the end, brit.


----------



## southpaw (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 14, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> F5 till the end, brit.


brit? I'll go out on a limb here and assume this is because of my superior use of the language?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 14, 2011)

You have excellent taste in men


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 14, 2011)

What the hell happened to this thread?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 14, 2011)

withoutrulers, did you procure Michael J Fox and that magic marker yet?  My patience is growing thin.


----------



## bmw (Jun 15, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I see my prior comment failed miserably.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 15, 2011)

bmw said:


> lolz!  well, not in person anyway...yet!



Not at all.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 15, 2011)

bmw said:


>



Reminds me somehow of that moose thing that got impaled on the fence in that other thread.

...

***** GRAMMAR!






Edit:* Uh, _mule deer._

See also* http://www.outdooroddities.com/2008/04/10/spiked-mule-deer/
*


----------



## Phetamine (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jun 15, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Ahh, death from being inpaled in the groin several times. Bad karma from a past life or sum10.


----------



## bmw (Jun 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Not at all.



oh come now...we know that's not true!

Mr Phone Sex?


----------



## independent (Jun 15, 2011)

bmw said:


>



Failed hippie jump.


----------



## bmw (Jun 15, 2011)

this thread will need a lot of help if it is to be TOTY.


----------



## bmw (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Phetamine (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jun 15, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Failed hippie jump.



moar fail


----------



## bmw (Jun 15, 2011)

and some win...redneck style...


----------



## Phetamine (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## klc9100 (Jun 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> What the hell happened to this thread?


 
what happened to this thread??? you did, baby.

your sexiness has drove many of the young foolish boys here out of their minds.

lol - fuck the haters. . .


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 15, 2011)

bmw said:


> oh come now...we know that's not true!
> 
> Mr Phone Sex?



What about him?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 15, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> what happened to this thread??? you did, baby.
> 
> your sexiness has drove many of the young foolish boys here out of their minds.
> 
> lol - fuck the haters. . .


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 15, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> withoutrulers, did you procure Michael J Fox and that magic marker yet?  My patience is growing thin.


I had the ingredients for our sexy party ordered in last week. I've had micheal j. fox doodling scribble art on a dry erase board trying to keep his pimp hand strong. You would not believe how closely his mona lisa resembles a plate of spaghetti. Anywho, hope you've waxed your vitals, cause I got out the slip and slide and oiled it up, and pubic hair just creates drag.


----------



## bmw (Jun 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> What about him?



stay on topic now...

he's married!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 16, 2011)

bmw said:


> stay on topic now...
> 
> he's married!



Jfc


THE reason for such a rule.  Trust me.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 16, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I had the ingredients for our sexy party ordered in last week. I've had micheal j. fox doodling scribble art on a dry erase board trying to keep his pimp hand strong. You would not believe how closely his mona lisa resembles a plate of spaghetti. Anywho, hope you've waxed your vitals, cause I got out the slip and slide and oiled it up, and pubic hair just creates drag.



I was waxed not two days ago, don't you worry about that.  Do you still have that swimming pool filled with grape jello?


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I was waxed not two days ago, don't you worry about that.  Do you still have that swimming pool filled with grape jello?



I like the way you think.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I was waxed not two days ago, don't you worry about that.  Do you still have that swimming pool filled with grape jello?


Grape jello pool check, massage midgets check, assortment of gently used anal toys check, stack of ritz juttin up from my navel, well you betch yer sweet ass.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 17, 2011)

Lesbo pic - Check!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 17, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Grape jello pool check, massage midgets check, assortment of gently used anal toys check, stack of ritz juttin up from my navel, well you betch yer sweet ass.



Now you're talkin, baby.  PM details of date and time.  Do you prefer paddles or whips?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Now you're talkin, baby.  PM details of date and time.  Do you prefer paddles or whips?


Paddles bring you in closer to the action, but whips say you really mean business. It's a tough call. Have any paddle whips?   Speaking of paddles, I was out walking along the river the other day and was watching a beaver do his thing, when he out of no where starts slapping the water with his tail. It was the loudest, most graceless sound I've heard in  while. Turns out it was a mating call, and well I was immediately entranced. Beaver sex isn't quite as awesome as you'd expect. He said he'd call me, but I haven't heard any thing yet. I think my beaver friend may have used me for my voluptuous lady humps.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 18, 2011)

When are you going to learn?  Sex is just sex.  You can't expect every Tom, Dick and Beaver you let lay you to call you back.  It's not personal, just live in the moment.  If you don't it will do a number on your self-esteem.  Okay?


----------



## bmw (Jun 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Jfc
> 
> 
> THE reason for such a rule.  Trust me.



but you're still phone sexin' him?????

lolz


----------



## SFW (Jun 18, 2011)

11 pages and she still wont show tits!


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 18, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> When are you going to learn?  Sex is just sex.  You can't expect every Tom, Dick and Beaver you let lay you to call you back.  It's not personal, just live in the moment.  If you don't it will do a number on your self-esteem.  Okay?



[QUOTE = withoutrulers]  Paddles bring you in closer to the action, but whips say you really mean business. It's a tough call. Have any paddle whips? Speaking of paddles, I was out walking along the river the other day and was watching a beaver do his thing, when he out of no where starts slapping the water with his tail. It was the loudest, most graceless sound I've heard in while. 

Does anyone else sense an unusual kindred and soulful (albeit twisted) like-mindedness between these two swell kids?  CD & WOR -- which spells CROWD when rearranged, but only two in this crowd, I'm thinking. The sexual tension, even between the lines, is palpable; the sort of chemistry that sparks-and-arcs, linking two unusual intellects (which is pretty f-ing rare) and promises to blaze even hotter between the sheets.  Hepburn and Tracy, Bogart and Bacall come to mind.  The list is short and legendary --  but giants and eagles don't flock, do they?  However, the bravest among them DO fuck.  Like bunnies, or so I've read.  Please keep us informed.  (No, this is not some lame-assed request for photos.  I'll wait and pirate the video.)


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 19, 2011)

bmw said:


> but you're still phone sexin' him?????
> 
> lolz



Not lately. No.



SFW said:


> 11 pages and she still wont show tits!



I posted my tits in the CT stop bitchin


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 19, 2011)

2tomlinson said:


> [QUOTE = withoutrulers]  Paddles bring you in closer to the action, but whips say you really mean business. It's a tough call. Have any paddle whips? Speaking of paddles, I was out walking along the river the other day and was watching a beaver do his thing, when he out of no where starts slapping the water with his tail. It was the loudest, most graceless sound I've heard in while.
> 
> Does anyone else sense an unusual kindred and soulful (albeit twisted) like-mindedness between these two swell kids?  CD & WOR -- which spells CROWD when rearranged, but only two in this crowd, I'm thinking. The sexual tension, even between the lines, is palpable; the sort of chemistry that sparks-and-arcs, linking two unusual intellects (which is pretty f-ing rare) and promises to blaze even hotter between the sheets.  Hepburn and Tracy, Bogart and Bacall come to mind.  The list is short and legendary --  but giants and eagles don't flock, do they?  However, the bravest among them DO fuck.  Like bunnies, or so I've read.  Please keep us informed.  (No, this is not some lame-assed request for photos.  I'll wait and pirate the video.)


I'm afraid that, like my beaver friend, Cellardoor is just using me for the sex. I'm gonna continue to allow this to happen. P.s. I tried to rep you for this post, but it said that I'm not quite awesome enough to hand out ultramega reps just yet. Under the capt'n's tutelage, I shall rise a mighty rep machine, altering the course of I.M. history it's self.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 19, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> I'm afraid that, like my beaver friend, Cellardoor is just using me for the sex. I'm gonna continue to allow this to happen. P.s. I tried to rep you for this post, but it said that I'm not quite awesome enough to hand out ultramega reps just yet. Under the capt'n's tutelage, I shall rise a mighty rep machine, altering the course of I.M. history it's self.



No worries, Oh-Twisted-Anarachist.  My best advice to you is stick one of Cellar Doors tits in each ear, and listen for your gun to go off.  I have amazing (but tasteful) photos of her exiting a pool wearing some kind of gauzy bikini (or silk napkin, maybe) and ear mufflers are a must.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> 11 pages and she still wont show tits!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 19, 2011)

Stop your whining.  You two are on my Facebook which is more than most on here could hope for.


----------



## custom (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Aries1 (Jun 20, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Stop your whining.  You two are on my Facebook _*which is more than most on here could hope for.*_


At least you're modest.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 20, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> At least you're modest.



Fuck modesty.  I'm in a mood.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 21, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Stop your whining.  You two are on my Facebook which is more than most on here could hope for.



Lemme get yo fb, do me a favor an change your name to rob so my wife don't get jealous


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jun 21, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Stop your whining. You two are on my Facebook which is more than most on here could hope for.


----------



## bammerham (Jun 21, 2011)

bmw said:


> and some win...redneck style...


that is awesome


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 21, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Fuck modesty.  I'm in a mood.


Posting nude pics of yourself should relieve all tension. You can thank me later, dear.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 21, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


>


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 22, 2011)

It kind of feels as though this thread might be loosing some steam. 



































































































random pube attack


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 22, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> It kind of feels as though this thread might be loosing some steam.
> 
> I agree, and it has been such a fun and informative thread.  I think the vial (IM metaphor for 'ball') is squarely in Cellar Door's court.  I would suggest that Cellar post, oh . . . say a photo of herself in silhouette -- tasteful, of course.  Or an Annie Lebowitz-type photo, a moody close-up of only her eyes . . . or the alluring curvature of ear and hair.  A portion of nipple would be awesome, but this may be pushing the CD envelope too far.  In this way, Cellar's ever-growing legion of fans will be able to assemble a gradual, visual likeness of this amazing woman -- sort of like assembling Lego blocks, or piecing together a jig-saw puzzle (this is not a racial slur, by-the-way.)  Ms. Door, WOR and I have been your staunch advocates and defenders throughout this whole twisted, Internet journey, which included a shit storm of rude-bullshit-sexist posts.  Remember?  I urge you to consider my advice, grab a camera, and do what is right by your testosterone engorged fans.  (signed) A Secret Admirer


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't know.....


----------



## independent (Jun 22, 2011)

2tomlinson said:


> withoutrulers said:
> 
> 
> > It kind of feels as though this thread might be loosing some steam.
> ...


----------



## bmw (Jun 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I don't know.....



what about those bikini pics?  just post those over here too.


----------



## bmw (Jun 22, 2011)

^^^^^^available to highest reps bidders!!


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 22, 2011)

bmw said:


> ^^^^^^available to highest reps bidders!!



Sorry, I promised Cellar Door I would not share the bikini photos (or silk napkins, whatever that gauzy stuff she was wearing as she climbed out of a pool.)  She really is a ripped, curvy, sensual woman -- nice smile on her pretty face, too -- but that is for her to decide.


----------



## CellarDoor (Jun 22, 2011)

You boys should respect the fact that I want to keep my pics private.  I have my reasons and it's not to tease any of you.  I really didn't expect what I looked like to be such a big deal.


----------



## bmw (Jun 22, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You boys should respect the fact that I want to keep my pics private.  I have my reasons and it's not to tease any of you.  I really didn't expect what I looked like to be such a big deal.



you've posted your pic(s) on public forum(s) though.  They're no longer private by your own doing.


----------



## CG (Jun 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You boys should respect the fact that I want to keep my pics private.  I have my reasons and it's not to tease any of you.  I really didn't expect what I looked like to be such a big deal.



Saney, stop teasing everyone


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 23, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> It kind of feels as though this thread might be _*loosing*_ some steam.


As opposed to, "tightening" some steam?


----------



## sprayherup (Jun 24, 2011)

Pancakes


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 24, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> As opposed to, "tightening" some steam?


Aries is on guard for the english language again. I look forward to your novel. I can't help but notice you can't seem to come up with anything funny. I've posted quite a few knee slappers on here, feel free to steal any portion of the hilarity I post. You'll be a gas at thanksgiving.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Jun 24, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Aries is on guard for the english language again. I look forward to your novel. I can't help but notice you can't seem to come up with anything funny. I've posted quite a few knee slappers on here, feel free to steal any portion of the hilarity I post. You'll be a gas at thanksgiving.



I have just had a pleasant time reviewing Aries' recent posts.  I stopped at six but fair enough, I think.  WOR is definitely funnier.  No one (except Aries, perhaps) would argue this because, come on, WithoutR is really f-ing funny sometimes.  However, in  fairness, I must also say that Aries writes with rare clarity.  In other words, his grammar and punctuation are way above the norm.  So it's a wash.  In terms of star-crossed-board-members, it will never work out, in my humble opinion (IMHO).  Destiny demands WOR and Cellar Door.  It's inevitable, I believe.


----------



## SFW (Jun 24, 2011)

I have bigger tits than CD. shes flatchested!!!


----------



## ceazur (Jun 24, 2011)

SFW said:


> I have bigger tits than CD. shes flatchested!!!



gynos a mfer


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 25, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> _*Aries is on guard for the english language again*_. I look forward to your novel. I can't help but notice you can't seem to come up with anything funny. I've posted quite a few knee slappers on here, feel free to steal any portion of the hilarity I post. You'll be a gas at thanksgiving.


Since I corrected your spelling I'd assume it was not an English lesson, brit. Additionally, this is, "Anything Goes" not the "Comedy Zone". Fuck off to an area for comedians, brit.



2tomlinson said:


> I have just had a pleasant time reviewing Aries' recent posts.  I stopped at six but fair enough, I think.  WOR is definitely funnier.  No one (except Aries, perhaps) would argue this because, come on, WithoutR is really f-ing funny sometimes.  However, in  fairness, I must also say that Aries writes with rare clarity.  In other words, his grammar and punctuation are way above the norm.  So it's a wash.  In terms of star-crossed-board-members, it will never work out, in my humble opinion (IMHO).  Destiny demands WOR and Cellar Door.  It's inevitable, I believe.


Meh, its something. I'll take it.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 26, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Since I corrected your spelling I'd assume it was not an English lesson, brit. Additionally, this is, "Anything Goes" not the "Comedy Zone". Fuck off to an area for comedians, brit.
> 
> 
> Meh, its something. I'll take it.


Niggas be hatin on a nigga


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 26, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Niggas be hatin on a nigga


How very disarming of you...


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 26, 2011)

read first post, scanned for pics.  

Thread started slow, became promising, saw penis, then dead deer, all down hill from there.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 26, 2011)

Crono1000 said:


> read first post, scanned for pics.
> 
> Thread started slow, became promising, saw penis, then dead deer, all down hill from there.



your right, this thread is on a downhill slope, much like our government


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jun 29, 2011)

you should all be negged for such a shit thread...cunts


----------



## Aries1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Captn'stabbin said:


> you should all be negged for such a shit thread...cunts


do0oo eeet


----------

